# Where to move....for tamales?



## ptrichmondmike

Today I started another thread about food, one of my favorite topics (and no, I'm not "full-figured.") So while I'm on the subject....

What is the single most tasty thing you have ever eaten in Mexico, and where did you eat it? I titled this thread "...for tamales," because I love tamales but don't know how to make them and plan to learn ASAP on arrival -- but I am interested in any and all Mexican delicacies, so let me know!

PS Health be damned. I love lard!


----------



## Grizzy

I could not possibly list one single most tasty item but high on my list, and I know I will get the name wrong, are the chiles nogales they serve here at Christmas, with nuts and pommagranate seeds on top. I also love bitter chocolate with chiles and cardamom or cumin. 
There are so many delicious treats sold in the plaza at fiesta's and I don't know half of the names but they all surpass the previous favourite of mine.


----------



## makaloco

Another vote for chiles en nogada! The first time was a surprise as well as a taste treat, because I didn't expect to like them. They were beautifully prepared at a nice restaurant here in La Paz. Also high on my "almost heaven" list are the shrimp tacos at my favorite neighborhood stand. Their crunchy batter is the best I've tasted. Another … this is outrageously sinful … the deep fried bananas that are served at Carnaval. Thankfully it's only once a year.


----------



## FHBOY

makaloco said:


> Another vote for chiles en nogada! The first time was a surprise as well as a taste treat, because I didn't expect to like them. They were beautifully prepared at a nice restaurant here in La Paz. Also high on my "almost heaven" list are the shrimp tacos at my favorite neighborhood stand. Their crunchy batter is the best I've tasted. Another … this is outrageously sinful … the deep fried bananas that are served at Carnaval. Thankfully it's only once a year.


They use bananas, not plantains? On my visit to Ajijic in April, my favorite Mexican food were the ribs at Tony's Restaurant/Bar/Meat Market in San Antonio - do you think I need to broaden my Mexican palate?


----------



## makaloco

FHBOY said:


> They use bananas, not plantains? On my visit to Ajijic in April, my favorite Mexican food were the ribs at Tony's Restaurant/Bar/Meat Market in San Antonio - do you think I need to broaden my Mexican palate?


They could be plantains, but if so, ripe ones. They're fairly sweet, though some of that may be the batter and the syrup they drizzle on. I'm not very talented at analyzing food, just at eating it.


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> They use bananas, not plantains? On my visit to Ajijic in April, my favorite Mexican food were the ribs at Tony's Restaurant/Bar/Meat Market in San Antonio - do you think I need to broaden my Mexican palate?


Unless you want to triple or quadruple your food bill by eating only food from WalMart and other places that cater to ****** taste buds, I'm pretty sure that the broadening will happen without you even trying.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> Unless you want to triple or quadruple your food bill by eating only food from WalMart and other places that cater to ****** taste buds, I'm pretty sure that the broadening will happen without you even trying.


Walmart has all the basic foods at competitive prices and many find the convenience more than a few pesos worth of hunting down basics. I presume you were only commenting on imported NOB items. I find that people who do not understand Mexican cuisine don't usually think all foods here are available in all markets at prices that sell in volume. The freshness of mercados sometimes outweighs the fruit and vegetable prices at supermarkets but their meats and poultry, even usually less expensive [not always], are not as reliable as ice is used and some venders in mercados don't seem to know about cleaning and refrigeration. With this in mind Walmart and other supermarkets get the bulk of the business for their convenience, parking, sale items, reliability, selection, general pricing and cleanliness by most citizens.


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> Unless you want to triple or quadruple your food bill by eating only food from WalMart and other places that cater to ****** taste buds, I'm pretty sure that the broadening will happen without you even trying.


 Har, Dee, Har Har - spare(ribs) me the Wal-mart food - I'm looking forward top real burritos, real tacos and real chiles. Oh, BTW - I did not "broaden" my horizons on the recent trip, I dropped 10 lbs - so there!


----------



## Anonimo

¿Tamales? Many tamales and variants in Michoacán, especially around Pátzcuaro. Notably corundas and uchepos. The tastiest tamales are from Oaxaca and Chiapas.
I'll eat tamales on occasion, but they are not among my favorite foods. I do like barbacoa de borrego, birria and menudo from selected stands, among other foods.

I have tried chiles in nogada, prepared in restaurants famed for this seasonal specialty, but never have taken a liking to them. To me, the combination of sweet, spicy and creamy is an incompatible clash. Most are served barely warm, making them even less appealing.


----------



## RVGRINGO

My favorite burrito:

Zap a flour tortilla for a few seconds in the micronada.
Drizzle a bit of salsa casera down the middle.
Add bits of your left-over meat of choice; beef, chicken, pork, fish, etc.
Cover with grated or crumbled yellow cheese that melts well.
Add some cooked beans, shredded lettuce, chopped tomato, cilantro, etc.
Roll up and place, seam side down, in the microwave for no more than a minute.
Serve with a generous dollop of 'crema' on top.

I think this might be lunch.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Har, Dee, Har Har - spare(ribs) me the Wal-mart food - I'm looking forward top real burritos, real tacos and real chiles. Oh, BTW - I did not "broaden" my horizons on the recent trip, I dropped 10 lbs - so there!


Congratulations on your recent weight loss! FYI, you won't find real burritos in most of Mexico, as they are more "border food" than real Mexican food. They certainly won't be found on any restaurant menus in Mexico City though you can eat yummy real tacos of all sorts in restaurants and at street stands, that make them before your very eyes.


----------



## mickisue1

I don't live in MX yet, so this is only my interpretation.

But my favorite easy-peasy fast dinner of all is a tortilla, toasted in a dry frying pan, reheated left over frijoles (whatever you have), a couple of huevos, fried over easy so they're still a little runny, some queso (again, whatever you have) and salsa.

Yummy, filling, good for you.


----------



## Isla Verde

I have taken to making myself tuna quesadillas, which I've never seen on any menu. Quite yummy and much more interesting than a tuna salad sandwich  .


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I have taken to making myself tuna quesadillas, which I've never seen on any menu. Quite yummy and much more interesting than a tuna salad sandwich  .


Walmart and Soriana bakeries have puff pastry tuna filled empanadas which are tasty enough. I will try some tuna quesadillas.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> I have taken to making myself tuna quesadillas, which I've never seen on any menu. Quite yummy and much more interesting than a tuna salad sandwich  .


That's sorta like "El Tuna Melt", right?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> That's sorta like "El Tuna Melt", right?


Not really. You take a flour tortilla and put some tuna, little pieces of queso Oaxaca, chopped onion and sweet pepper on one half of it. I like to season with dill, but you could use hot sauce if you like. Fold it into a half moon shape and cook in a frying pan till the cheese melts. Yum!


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> Not really. You take a flour tortilla and put some tuna, little pieces of queso Oaxaca, chopped onion and sweet pepper on one half of it. I like to season with dill, but you could use hot sauce if you like. Fold it into a half moon shape and cook in a frying pan till the cheese melts. Yum!


That sounds really good Isla, especially if you use a really nice tuna. Made my mouth start to water. AND healthy!!


----------



## Isla Verde

Detailman said:


> That sounds really good Isla, especially if you use a really nice tuna. Made my mouth start to water. AND healthy!!


It is quite tasty, if I say so myself. The tuna I usually buy here isn't of very high quality, unfortunately, but if prepared this way, it doesn't matter that much. Sometimes I use garlic instead of dill.


----------



## Detailman

Isla Verde said:


> It is quite tasty, if I say so myself. The tuna I usually buy here isn't of very high quality, unfortunately, but if prepared this way, it doesn't matter that much. Sometimes I use garlic instead of dill.


+1. Yes!


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> It is quite tasty, if I say so myself. The tuna I usually buy here isn't of very high quality, unfortunately, but if prepared this way, it doesn't matter that much. Sometimes I use garlic instead of dill.


Are we talking fresh tuna or canned tuna for this dish? What is the USA equivalent of _queso Oaxaca_? It sounds like something I'd like to try. Make a meal out of it with frijoles and some guacamole, and salad. Yummy. Of course you need the cerveza, si?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Are we talking fresh tuna or canned tuna for this dish? What is the USA equivalent of _queso Oaxaca_? It sounds like something I'd like to try. Make a meal out of it with frijoles and some guacamole, and salad. Yummy. Of course you need the cerveza, si?


Not being much of a cook, I rely on canned tuna. I don't even know if fresh tuna is available at my local Superama. If you used fresh fish, it would have to be cooked in some way (lightly sauteed, perhaps) before adding to the other ingredients placed on the tortilla. I don't know what the American equivalent of queso Oaxaca would be. It's a mild off-white cheese that melts easily. No to the cerveza, for me, thanks. I'm more into aguas de frutas than beer or wine.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Not being much of a cook, I rely on canned tuna. I don't even know if fresh tuna is available at my local Superama. If you used fresh fish, it would have to be cooked in some way (lightly sauteed, perhaps) before adding to the other ingredients placed on the tortilla. No to the cerveza, for me, thanks.


Info on the queso Oaxaca? What is it called in the USA?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Info on the queso Oaxaca? What is it called in the USA?


_No tengo ni idea_, FHBOY. Sorry . . .


----------



## AlanMexicali

FHBOY said:


> Info on the queso Oaxaca? What is it called in the USA?


Best Mexican Grocery Store - Goods and Services - Baltimore City Paper

In SD there are possibly 30 Mexican supermarkets and the queso is made in the US with the same names as SOB.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Best Mexican Grocery Store - Goods and Services - Baltimore City Paper
> 
> In SD there are possibly 30 Mexican supermarkets and the queso is made in the US with the same names as SOB.


Is that *S*outh *D*akota?


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Is that *S*outh *D*akota?


A little further south than that... about 1300 miles.


----------



## FHBOY

AlanMexicali said:


> Best Mexican Grocery Store - Goods and Services - Baltimore City Paper
> 
> In SD there are possibly 30 Mexican supermarkets and the queso is made in the US with the same names as SOB.


Thanks Alan, I know where that store is and will give it a try.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Thanks Alan, I know where that store is and will give it a try.


I'd be curious to know how much queso Oaxaca costs in Baltimore.


----------



## Anonimo

Queso Oaxaca may have been introduced to Mexico by Italian immigrants. It's very close to mozzarella cheese, and made in a similar way. I often use it for topping pizzas. However, if shopping for queso Oaxaca, be sure it's all milk and not filled out with vegetable oil. The latter is not as good.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oaxaca_cheese


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> Queso Oaxaca may have been introduced to Mexico by Italian immigrants. It's very close to mozzarella cheese, and made in a similar way. I often use it for topping pizzas. However, if shopping for queso Oaxaca, be sure it's all milk and not filled out with vegetable oil. The latter is not as good.


That's an intriguing sugestion, Anonimo. I wonder if many Italian immigrants to Mexico ended up in Oaxaca.

I just found this great article about Mexican cheeses: 

A Guide to Mexican Cheese: Queso Mexicano : Mexico Cuisine.


----------



## Anonimo

IslaVerde, I have read of Italian settlements in the estado de Puebla.

(It's "Chipilo", where some of the descendants still speak a Venetian dialect of Italian.)


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> IslaVerde, I have read of Italian settlements in the estado de Puebla.
> 
> (It's "Chipilo", where some of the descendants still speak a Venetian dialect of Italian.)


Interesting. I wonder when they arrived and if they brought some mozzarella with them.


----------



## Anonimo

Isla Verde said:


> Interesting. I wonder when they arrived and if they brought some mozzarella with them.


I imagine that it wouldn't keep without good refrigeration, so they waited until they were settled in before making cheese. izza:


----------



## Ken Wood

I'll drift back to tamales for my comment (BTW, one of the first Spanish language surprises my wife provided was that one is a tamal, it takes two to get to tamales). In Mexico City, the street vendors sell a torta de tamal, a sandwich of a tamal. It consists of a bolillo split and stuffed with a tamal. In early morning, paired with a good cup of coffee, it is one of my simple pleasures. I usually stay at Hotel del Angel, near the actual Angel, and find them on nearly every corner up until mid morning.


----------



## Anonimo

I think those are colloquially known as _guajolotes_. (wild turkeys).

When we have stayed at the Hotel Embassy on Avenida Puebla, Colonia Roma Norte, we have seen a stand at the corner of Av. Orizaba offering deep fried tamales each morning. I never have been tempted to try one.


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> I think those are colloquially known as _guajolotes_. (wild turkeys).
> 
> When we have stayed at the Hotel Embassy on Avenida Puebla, Colonia Roma Norte, we have seen a stand at the corner of Av. Orizaba offering deep fried tamales each morning. I never have been tempted to try one.


Indeed. _Guajolote_ is one of those great Mexican words that comes from Nahuatl, along with others like _tomate_, _aguacate_, guacamole, chocolate and many, many more! 

I adore tamales but deep-fried, not for me.


----------



## BombonTorres

I have traveled all around Mexico and am Mexican. I have to say I definitely would recommend Veracruz or Oaxaca. For the overall experience, I would have to go with Veracruz. "Solo Veracruz es bello"


----------



## stilltraveling

Single best thing? 

Gotta be tlacoyos in Oaxaca, but you get sick of them after awhile and move on to something else. Oaxacan tamales are probably the best in the republic. Sinaloan seafood is great as well, as is cabrito in Nuevo Leon and pretty much anything from Puebla. 

There are too many dishes in this country of 100 million to narrow it down to one, but if you want to find all the best Mexican dishes in one city, that city would have to be Tijuana. They have the best from every region, hands down.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Chamorro de Puerco en Adobo. Lower pork leg wrapped in banana leaves with a spicy rub [adodo] and steamed for hours.

chamorro: la parte de la pierna, junto a los codillos, manitas y patas.


----------



## Anonimo

stilltraveling said:


> Single best thing?
> 
> Gotta be tlacoyos in Oaxaca, but you get sick of them after awhile and move on to something else. Oaxacan tamales are probably the best in the republic. Sinaloan seafood is great as well, as is cabrito in Nuevo Leon and pretty much anything from Puebla.
> 
> There are too many dishes in this country of 100 million to narrow it down to one, but if you want to find all the best Mexican dishes in one city, that city would have to be Tijuana. They have the best from every region, hands down.


I haven't spent any time in Tijuana, although I read that it has become a center for great eating.

For me, I have to put in a vote for Mexico City, for its sheer variety of local and regional foods gathered into the capital.

I bought some Oaxacan style tamales yesterday at the Mercado Buen Provecho in Pátzcuaro. They were pretty good.


----------



## stilltraveling

Anonimo said:


> I haven't spent any time in Tijuana, although I read that it has become a center for great eating.
> 
> For me, I have to put in a vote for Mexico City, for its sheer variety of local and regional foods gathered into the capital.


I have yet to find a decent carne asada taco in the capital.


----------



## AlanMexicali

stilltraveling said:


> I have yet to find a decent carne asada taco in the capital.


Everybody in Baja knows Mexicali has the best carne asada tacos. It is called the city of carne asada tacos and Chinese food just like Ensenada is called the city of fish tacos. TJ is called the city of ?


----------



## Anonimo

stilltraveling said:


> I have yet to find a decent carne asada taco in the capital.


There are many other foods that are good in La Capital. Tacos al pastor, for example.
When I want beef, I go to an Argentine or Uruguayan restaurant,


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> There are many other foods that are good in La Capital. Tacos al pastor, for example.
> When I want beef, I go to an Argentine or Uruguayan restaurant,


_Tacos al pastor_ are good here along with your basic _tacos de bistec_. The best I've had are from a taco stand a block from the Lumiere Reforma movie theater. Mmmm!


----------



## canyankerocha

Of course ceviche is To Die For in the fine port of Veracruz but Tacos al Pastor with a slice of pina and fistful of cilantro and onion from Los Giros is my fav. Two for one Wednesday's.

What about Picadas con salsa verde for breakfast?


----------



## Detailman

Anonimo said:


> There are many other foods that are good in La Capital. Tacos al pastor, for example.
> When I want beef, I go to an Argentine or Uruguayan restaurant,


Probably why I like Tangos in Ajijic so much. Good steak and unbelievable value for what I am accustomed to paying in a steak restaurant. In Vancouver, BC we a number of good steak restaurants and in fact world class restaurants of all cuisines, but, not cheap!! For Tango's 26oz Chateaubriand (about $13.75 CND currently) I would pay probably $120 plus taxes and tips for just the entre  in Vancouver.

We have some fair Mexican food in the lower mainland but so far I wouldn't say it measures up to Mexico. But some from the lower mainland may correct me on that and steer me in the right direction. 

As I read these different posts I want to hop on the plane right now!! My mouth is drooling.


----------



## Guest

The tasty local specialty is barbacoa, which is a lamb/sheep roasted overnight in a pit in the ground. Falls apart, a bit of fat, but really good.

Tamales also come in different forms. I prefer the Norteño style I used to gorge on every Thursday night in Southern California. They're wrapped in a cornhusk, filled with beef or carnitas and you can eat them with your fingers. I have not gotten used to the Oaxaca style, which to me is like mush wrapped up in a banana leaf.


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoCArlos said:


> I have not gotten used to the Oaxaca style, which to me is like mush wrapped up in a banana leaf.


Maybe that's because you haven't a really good tamal oaxqueño. I love the ones made with mole which I garnish with some yogurt. ¡Muy rico!


----------



## Guest

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe that's because you haven't a really good tamal oaxqueño. I love the ones made with mole which I garnish with some yogurt. ¡Muy rico!


I have yet to taste a mole that doesn't want to make me immediately but discretely spit it out into my napkin and then make an excuse to exit stage right. Mole is not for me. Neither is "wet" food (covered with mystery salsas) which seems to be the norm here. Hold the salsas too for me, por favor.


----------



## Anonimo

GringoCArlos said:


> I have yet to taste a mole that doesn't want to make me immediately but discretely spit it out into my napkin and then make an excuse to exit stage right. Mole is not for me. Neither is "wet" food (covered with mystery salsas) which seems to be the norm here. Hold the salsas too for me, por favor.


_De gustibus non est disputandum.
_ :spit:


----------



## Guest

Anonimo said:


> _De gustibus non est disputandum.
> _ :spit:


In vino veritas.


----------



## mickisue1

GringoCArlos said:


> I have yet to taste a mole that doesn't want to make me immediately but discretely spit it out into my napkin and then make an excuse to exit stage right. Mole is not for me.


I weep for you.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> I weep for you.


As do I . . .


----------



## FHBOY

Isla, Mickie: That is why they make chocolate ice cream. 

_(start music here)_
Don't cry for him, mis amigas, the truth is he has a different palate.
_(end music)_

I personally love this thread, I've learned more about Mexican food, the real stuff, than I have in along long time - I'll keep it as reference and look for it when I get back there.


----------



## stilltraveling

GringoCArlos said:


> In vino veritas.


:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Isla, Mickie: That is why they make chocolate ice cream.


Actually, mole is not a "chocolate-based sauce but a mixture of all sorts of good things, including different kinds of chiles, ripe tomatoes, lard, almonds, peanuts, cinnamon, black pepper, cloves, oregano, chocolate and chicken broth.

Here's a recipe I found on line for an authentic _mole ***** oaxqueño 
_. It's in Spanish, so it will give you a good reason to use your bilingual dictionary! Receta de Mole ***** Oaxaqueño - Recetas de Allrecipes


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Actually, mole is not a "chocolate-based sauce but a mixture of all sorts of good things, including different kinds of chiles, ripe tomatoes, lard, almonds, peanuts, cinnamon, black pepper, cloves, oregano, chocolate and chicken broth.
> 
> Here's a recipe I found on line for an authentic _mole ***** oaxqueño
> _. It's in Spanish, so it will give you a good reason to use your bilingual dictionary! Receta de Mole ***** Oaxaqueño - Recetas de Allrecipes


Isla: You are so wonderfully literal! The phrase I used I NEVER even connected to mole - my NOB mind doesn't work that way [when it does work]. Thanks for the recipe - in my new retirement I may try it out in Baltimore = who knows?


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Isla: You are so wonderfully literal! The phrase I used I NEVER even connected to mole - my NOB mind doesn't work that way [when it does work]. Thanks for the recipe - in my new retirement I may try it out in Baltimore = who knows?


Sometimes I pretend to take comments literally, a part of my sense of humor, I guess. However, in this case, I actually thought you were referring to the fact that many people think that classic mole from Oaxaca and Puebla is made mostly from chocolate, hence my comments, and the recipe. The recipe is extremely complicated, but if you have time on your hands, you could try it out, or maybe seek out a Mexican cooking class in Baltimore to help guide you through all the many procedures and steps involved.


----------



## Anonimo

There are said to be Siete Moles Oaxaqueños (not to mention those of other regions.) Among the seven Oaxacan moles, there's rojo, amarillo, verde, colorado, almendrado, pipián (pumpkinseed) and more. Most of those have no chocolate in them. I've tasted only a few. Mole poblano is my least favorite. Of course, cooks' skills vary.









Mole verde de pollo at Casa de Los Sabores Cooking School, Oaxaca. This was wonderfully light and flavorful.


----------



## Quetza

Just a couple days ago, I had a family dinner and I'm still regresting not bringing my camera with me, I could have posted some very mexican dishes my dad prepares (and tamales in all varieties!) >_<

Oh well, I'll have it ready for the next oportunity of showing off mexican food 

In all honesty, I can't understand why gringos seem to prefer wheat flour tortilla or think that it's the only kind of tortilla, when it's not. Not saying that all people in here thinks that, but I've encountered a lot of tourists who arrive expecting burritos as a national dish (I think it's more like a border thing?) 

The original corn tortilla is way tastier and versatile (in my opinion) AND eating one wheat flour tortilla is the same as eating about 10 corn ones!

@Isla Verde: Tacos al pastor are one of the most amazing things ever! (and all the many kinds of taco, really) It's sad that the people from other countries have to get used to our food before really trying the real tacos. It's famous that those who venture into the taquerías without being prepared end up suffering the Moctezuma Revenge~ 

And about mole, I think it can take a lot of time to adjust to the way it tastes for people who are not familiar with similar flavours. At least, for me it developed as an acquired taste because I used to hate it until I tried other varieties. There are a lot of diferent kinds of mole, from very spicy to very sweet, so maybe GringoCArlos hasn't found the right one. 

I remember having problems explaining the concept of "mole con pollo" to a canadian friend because I said I was eating "mole with chicken" so she naturally thought I meant the animal xD Also, another friend who was studying spanish, took the "tacos al pastor" name way too literally: she interpreted it as "priest tacos"...


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Burritos*



Quetza said:


> In all honesty, I can't understand why gringos seem to prefer wheat flour tortilla or think that it's the only kind of tortilla, when it's not. Not saying that all people in here thinks that, but I've encountered a lot of tourists who arrive expecting burritos as a national dish (I think it's more like a border thing?)
> 
> The original corn tortilla is way tastier and versatile (in my opinion) AND eating one wheat flour tortilla is the same as eating about 10 corn ones!
> ...


Burritos is a southern California thing as far as I know. Robertos a taco shop in San Diego started making carne asada burritos with all meat, guacamole and salsa fresca about 35 years [1978] ago for $1.95 and spread all over the county very fast when a large hamburger was about the same price. By about 1985 he had about 25 taco shops going and others used a take off like Jilbertos etc. to start up taco shops with these very large burritos were the tortilla was about 15 inches and the meat was marinated steak.

In LA at the same time, actually before [1970's] they had the 15 inch tortillas and large burritos, however they were a mix of 1/3 beans and rice and 2/3 meat and guacamole for about $1.95 and about $2.95 for an all meat huge burrito the same as in San Diego. [$1.00 more].

On the California Baja border in Mexico burritos are still small cheap flour tortilla things with various fillings, like a large taco, nothing like a San Diego burrito is/was. Thanks Robertos for putting San Diego on the map. Now they just went up to $5.00. They were $3.95 for about a decade or more.


----------



## Anonimo

There's a time and a place for _todas tortillas_. Usually we have _tortillas de maíz_. The quality ranges from tasteless and nearly textureless machine made ones, but sometimes we are lucky and get freshly cooked handmade ones. It only takes a few tortillas_ hechas a mano_ to satisfy me, but about twice that many of _hechas a máquina_. The latter are more of a bland accompanying filler to spicier foods, such as menudo or birria. We can happily eat good, handmade tortillas with nothing except perhaps a sprinkle of salt.

A flour tortilla, if properly made, is nothing to scorn. Good, homemade ones are made with lard. Even the commercial ones made in shops here in Pátzcuaro are aromatic and delicious when fresh. At any rate, I hope to never buy packaged, factory made flour tortillas again.









_Tortillas hechas a mano al comal.
_More...
https://picasaweb.google.com/doncuevas/ElTejabanDeMaria#


----------



## DNP

I don't want to enter into the great tortilla debate, but post because that's a great way to post pictures here. (Something others have inquired about on other threads.) By posting a link to photos that have uploaded to another site.

Back to the tortillas: Yes!

DNP


----------



## FHBOY

*Think or Swim*

OK - here's a Lakeside question: Where can a newbie find really good authentic food, especially that taco al pastor I'm reading about, in the area? Also, SWMBO has a rather sensitive digestive tract so we need to "ease into" food. Any suggestions on how to do this? Goat was a real "deep end" dive, but we really want to get into authentic food pool.

A word on images, since I don't know: Do we want to post them directly here and thereby make the threads physically longer or do we want to establish the "cloud" links so this remains literal? I have no preference and no expertise on how to do it.


----------



## Anonimo

FHBOY said:


> OK - here's a Lakeside question: Where can a newbie find really good authentic food, especially that taco al pastor I'm reading about, in the area? Also, SWMBO has a rather sensitive digestive tract so we need to "ease into" food. Any suggestions on how to do this? Goat was a real "deep end" dive, but we really want to get into authentic food pool.
> 
> A word on images, since I don't know: Do we want to post them directly here and thereby make the threads physically longer or do we want to establish the "cloud" links so this remains literal? I have no preference and no expertise on how to do it.


There may be a help or practice section to this forum that explans how to post pictures. I don't know, as I'm relatively new here.

The usual manner in most forums, is that you open an account on a phoro sharing site such as Flickr, Picasa, SnugMug, etc. You upload your images to there.

The photos I have posted here are actually hosted on Picasa. That's all the explanation I can handle for now. 
Maybe someone else can take it from there.


----------



## Longford

Ken Wood said:


> I'll drift back to tamales for my comment (BTW, one of the first Spanish language surprises my wife provided was that one is a tamal, it takes two to get to tamales). In Mexico City, the street vendors sell a torta de tamal, a sandwich of a tamal. It consists of a bolillo split and stuffed with a tamal. In early morning, paired with a good cup of coffee, it is one of my simple pleasures. I usually stay at Hotel del Angel, near the actual Angel, and find them on nearly every corner up until mid morning.


The _torta de tamal _is morning street corner fixture in Mexico City particularly in areas near factories. It's a carbo-filled rib sticker popular with the factory workers.


----------



## Longford

GringoCArlos said:


> I have yet to taste a mole that doesn't want to make me immediately but discretely spit it out into my napkin and then make an excuse to exit stage right. Mole is not for me. Neither is "wet" food (covered with mystery salsas) which seems to be the norm here. Hold the salsas too for me, por favor.


When I first started traveling to Mexico I was surprised by the wide variety of salsa and mole used and how those "wet" things were regionally different. I likened it to the many sauces used in French cooking. Different, to be sure, but similarly used to enhance dishes.

I'm a fan of mole. It's been an acquired taste, at times. I'm particularly fond of the varieties of mole originating in the state of Guerrero, followed by similar-style varieties found in Oaxaca.

In most of the nation where I've traveled, salsas are more of a condiment applied by the diner than they are a star player in the meal which has been added in the kitchen. Certainly there are exceptions to this, particularly in parts of the north (in the border zone).


----------



## Longford

I something out of my comments, above, and the edit feature didn't allow me to add to the posting, so here it is:

Now, back to the OP's question: Knowing what I know about Mexico ... if it was important for me when selecting a location to live in Mexico that I be near a place with the widest variety and best tasting tamal ... I'd select Mexico City. The size and ethnic/regional diversity of residents (and food styles) is unsurpassed elsewhere in the country.

Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali

"The original corn tortilla is way tastier and versatile (in my opinion) AND eating one wheat flour tortilla is the same as eating about 10 corn ones!"



To me I like tacos in corn tortillas however in Mexicali the hand made flour tortillas are the norm in most of the taco shops and street stands and are larger than corn tortillas, hold more filling and the many condiments that all taco stands/shops have including free frijoles de la olla, grilled cebollitas y grilled jalapenos and bowls of guacamole, slasas, and all the different types of ad- ons you could imagine, about 10 bowls. One taco can turn into a meal. At these Mexicali taco shops and vendor stands the best flour tortillas are chewy and elastic and do not rip and are large IMO.

As far as corn tortillas there is always a preference as to small 4 inch, larger 6 inch, thick, thin, white corn, yellow corn, semi cooked or semi burnt to deal with at tortillarias and my favorite is yellow corn thick about 6 inches round and semi burnt, hard to find in SLP as most have 4 inch round corn tortillas. Also in SLP guacamole is rarely available for tacos or tortas. A carnitas taco without guacamole is not as good. IMO

In other words it is a matter of taste and tradition where you live and have them available everywhere there.

At restaurants where corn tortilla are hand made and any style they taste very good to me.


----------



## Longford

I haven't been to Mexicali in probably 15 years. I have a fondness for it, though, because when I took my first steps in Mexico it was in Mexicali. I was working with the UFW in the Imperial and Coachella Valleys in the late-1960s and many times some of us who worked / lived together would cross-over to drink/eat, wander about, etc. It took a while for me to learn that corn tortillas even existed, because the only ones I'd seen to that point, even on the USA side of the border there, were made from flour.


----------



## Isla Verde

As I understand the "great tortilla debate", wheat tortillas were originally the standard in northern Mexico, where wheat is the main grain crop (introduced by the Spanish several centuries ago), and corn tortillas have been the norm in the rest of the country since the beginnings of agriculture in Mesoamerica, where corn was (and still is) "the staff of life". Nowadays, of course, both kinds of tortillas can be found in most parts of the country, though to my mind and taste buds, nothing is as fine as a handmade corn tortilla made from hand-ground corn.


----------



## RVGRINGO

FHBOY said:


> OK - here's a Lakeside question: Where can a newbie find really good authentic food, especially that taco al pastor I'm reading about, in the area? Also, SWMBO has a rather sensitive digestive tract so we need to "ease into" food. Any suggestions on how to do this? ...........


You could start by eating your way around the interior and exterior of the Chapala Mercado Publico. That could take several weeks!


----------



## Isla Verde

laneyj said:


> I love a good tamale!


Actually, that's a good _tamal_ .


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Actually, that's a good _tamal_ .


Picky...picky...picky - but then you were always a literalist!


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> Picky...picky...picky - but then you were always a literalist!


No, not really, just an English teacher who needs to proofread the entire written world!


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> No, not really, just an English teacher who needs to proofread the entire written world!


We got both corrected and mocked at the dinner table if we made incorrect use of the English language.

Corrected by Mom and/or Dad; mocked by a table full of siblings. 

It turned all of us into would-be English teachers to the world.

I appreciate the fact that you are so grammatically accurate in both English and Spanish, Isla, it moves my minuscule knowledge of Spanish along just a little further when you comment.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> We got both corrected and mocked at the dinner table if we made incorrect use of the English language.
> 
> Corrected by Mom and/or Dad; mocked by a table full of siblings.
> 
> It turned all of us into would-be English teachers to the world.
> 
> I appreciate the fact that you are so grammatically accurate in both English and Spanish, Isla, it moves my minuscule knowledge of Spanish along just a little further when you comment.



As a good teacher should, I correct my students when necessary but would never dream of mocking them. Besides being pedagogically counter-productive, it could lose me students too!

I appreciate knowing that my occasional comments on language use have helped you, and hopefully other members of this forum. I certainly don't mean to nag, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> As I understand the "great tortilla debate", wheat tortillas were originally the standard in northern Mexico, where wheat is the main grain crop (introduced by the Spanish several centuries ago), and corn tortillas have been the norm in the rest of the country since the beginnings of agriculture in Mesoamerica, where corn was (and still is) "the staff of life". Nowadays, of course, both kinds of tortillas can be found in most parts of the country, though to my mind and taste buds, nothing is as fine as a handmade corn tortilla made from hand-ground corn.


Mexicali and TJ have always been a place [for the over 30 years I have been going there] where the norm is to buy corn tortillas from the hundreds of neighborhood tortillarias for very little money and also all taco shops and taco stands serve them, however they are bought from a tortillaria and not the larger hand made flour tortillas famous in Mexicali carne asada tacos al carbon. 

In TJ they preferred the small sized corn tortillas [4 inchers] at their taco shops and taco stands with 2 tortillas per taco. The federal gov't. regulated corn prices and flour tortillarias charged more and was more or less a treat and they were far and few in between the corn machine type corn tortilla tortillarias. People would take a basket with dish towels to keep them warm to buy them and every morning they would start the day with warm corn tortillas, usually. The average morning had children running home from buying them or grampa stopping on his daily walk around the block to pick them up. Very few people had cars or used them as much years ago in most colonias popular.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> No, not really, just an English teacher who needs to proofread the entire written world!


You know I read a book about/for someone like you and Mickie: Eats Shoots and Leaves. 

BTW - it was my 9th grade English teacher who had the largest effect on my life, Mrs. Levine. She told me to apply to a special high school in NYC, I did and made it. The best instructor I had in college was in my freshman English 101 course, a real S.O.B. who taught me to write good.  - no really - other than a high school geometry teacher, my most inspiring ones have been English teachers!

:focus:


----------



## Ken Wood

One item that is high on my list of favorites now is consomé de barbacoa, a broth (caldo in Spanish) made from the sweat produced from sheep meat as it is cooked. My wife had to ease me into the act of actually trying this, but, voila! It is quite mild, wonderfully tasty, and widely available. I would select a restaurant that has demonstrated some staying power if trying it for the first time, but definitely recommend it. 

Another treat is an early morning mollete. Personally, I don't recommend the fast food molletes such as those at Sanborn's, but a well made, scratch mollete, paired with a good cup of Café de la Olla, is a great beginning to any day.

For a smorgasbord of treats, check out a string of restaurants at Tres Marias, about half way between Mexico DF and Cuernavaca. Our favorite is Puerta del Sol, but I think they all serve basically the same menu.


----------



## Isla Verde

Ken Wood said:


> Another treat is an early morning mollete. Personally, I don't recommend the fast food molletes such as those at Sanborn's, but a well made, scratch mollete, paired with a good cup of Café de la Olla, is a great beginning to any day.


I love molletes and the ones at Sanborn's are definitely not "fast food", but made from scratch and are quite tasty. Maybe you have Sanborn's confused with McDonald's 

.


----------



## Longford

To whet some appetites:

The World's Best Photos of molletes


----------



## Quetza

The molletes in the Liverpool restaurant were surprisingly tasty and reasonably priced. A lot better than the Sanborn's ones (thought those are not bad) and the place is really nice but it's not very "mexican" if you're looking for something traditional.

The best breakfast for me though, is a tamal (I love tamales de salsa verde) with atole. On stressful or cold days, few things can beat that


----------



## Longford

There's probably no more "traditional" and atmospheric location for meals than *Cafe de Tacuba* in Centro Historico (D.F.). Molletes are on the menu.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> There's probably no more "traditional" and atmospheric location for meals than *Cafe de Tacuba* in Centro Historico (D.F.). Molletes are on the menu.


I've never eaten there, but friends who have have told me that the food is overpriced and not that great. Since it's a bit too far away from my neighborhood for a convenient breakfast and a bit out of my price range, I´ll stick to my neighborhood eateries, all of which serve very tasty molletes too.


----------



## Ken Wood

Isla Verde said:


> I love molletes and the ones at Sanborn's are definitely not "fast food", but made from scratch and are quite tasty. Maybe you have Sanborn's confused with McDonald's
> 
> .


Nope, it was Sanborn's. Perhaps the one you frequent pays more attention to detail. In my opinion, the pico de gallo makes the mollete, and I have yet to receive scratch pico de gallo at a Sanborn's. The Sanborn's across from the Angel (We usually stay at Hotel del Angel) is the best example I can provide. The pico de gallo has been watery each time I have had it, though, I will confess, I continue to order it .


----------



## DNP

Ken Wood said:


> One item that is high on my list of favorites now is consomé de barbacoa, a broth (caldo in Spanish) made from the sweat produced from sheep meat as it is cooked. My wife had to ease me into the act of actually trying this, but, voila! It is quite mild, wonderfully tasty, and widely available. I would select a restaurant that has demonstrated some staying power if trying it for the first time, but definitely recommend it.
> 
> Another treat is an early morning mollete. Personally, I don't recommend the fast food molletes such as those at Sanborn's, but a well made, scratch mollete, paired with a good cup of Café de la Olla, is a great beginning to any day.
> 
> For a smorgasbord of treats, check out a string of restaurants at Tres Marias, about half way between Mexico DF and Cuernavaca. Our favorite is Puerta del Sol, but I think they all serve basically the same menu.


I love Molletes, and they're so easy to make, even I can make them, which I do several times a week. I leave things like mole and tamales to the experts.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde

Ken Wood said:


> Nope, it was Sanborn's. Perhaps the one you frequent pays more attention to detail. In my opinion, the pico de gallo makes the mollete, and I have yet to receive scratch pico de gallo at a Sanborn's. The Sanborn's across from the Angel (We usually stay at Hotel del Angel) is the best example I can provide. The pico de gallo has been watery each time I have had it, though, I will confess, I continue to order it .


The nearest Sanborn's to me is the one across from the Angel. I've never had watery pico de gallo with my molletes, but maybe I've just been lucky. Truth to tell, the best pico de gallo I've had in the DF was at a local eatery in Roma Norte that added chopped up aguacate to the usual onion, tomato and chile. The owners were from Oaxaca, which may have had something to do with it.

I must stop reading this thread because my doctor has put me on a temporary super-strict diet which forbids the consumption of almost all my favorite Mexican food, including molletes  .


----------



## Ken Wood

Isla Verde said:


> The nearest Sanborn's to me is the one across from the Angel. I've never had watery pico de gallo with my molletes, but maybe I've just been lucky. Truth to tell, the best pico de gallo I've had in the DF was at a local eatery in Roma Norte that added chopped up aguacate to the usual onion, tomato and chile. The owners were from Oaxaca, which may have had something to do with it.
> 
> I must stop reading this thread because my doctor has put me on a temporary super-strict diet which forbids the consumption of almost all my favorite Mexican food, including molletes  .


Speedy recovery


----------



## Longford

Ken Wood said:


> In my opinion, the pico de gallo makes the mollete, and I have yet to receive scratch pico de gallo at a Sanborn's.


My appreciation for Sanborns has increased over the years. It's not a perfect restaurant probably because there are so many branches of the stores and achieving consistency is a challenge. Many wealthy Mexicans frequent these restaurants, as do upper middle-class folks. I've had many a business lunch at one of them. The food offered is traditional Mexican preparation, for the most part. The steam/holding table concept at mid day meal time presents challenges for the waitstaff, though. In particular, I like the Sanborn's _pico de gallo_ and think it's consistently best I've had in any of the chain restaurants. It's similar to what I make at home. Fresh, crisp. I do add more juice of the _limon_ to it when it arrives at my table, though. In the area of the Zona Rosa my go-to Sanborns is at the rear of the *Hotel Geneve*. Like all of the Sanborns it's design/decor is unique and different from the rest. When I'm in _Centro Historico_ I sometimes have breakfast in the Sanborns coffee shop at the *Casa de los Azulejos* branch. My breakfast these days is usually _huevos revueltos, puros blancos_ ... and a _bolillo_ filled with salsa _pico de gallo_. So any review of molletes will be a bit stale!


----------



## Isla Verde

Ken Wood said:


> Speedy recovery


Thanks!


----------



## Anonimo

We are frequent customers at Bisquets, Bisquets Obregón; the original location on Av. Álvaro Obregón, Col. Roma Norte. The food is good*, the cafe con leche a treat, and on top of everything else, the give senior citizens holding an INAPAM credencial a nice little discount.

*_The exception is the pan salado, which is dreadful, but the pan dulce is above average._

I haven't been as pleased with some Bisquets in México Centro.


----------



## mickisue1

Stop!

You people are making me SOOOOOOO hungry!


----------



## FHBOY

mickisue1 said:


> Stop!
> 
> You people are making me SOOOOOOO hungry!


*SO...go to the kitchen a cook, woman!!!*

I can say that here, because if I say it at home SWMBO will hit me with something, and you know what they say, "Whether the stone hits the pitcher or the pitcher hits the stone, it's gonna be bad for the pitcher" - Sancho Panza 'Man of LaMancha'


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> *SO...go to the kitchen a cook, woman!!!*
> 
> I can say that here, because if I say it at home SWMBO will hit me with something, and you know what they say, "Whether the stone hits the pitcher or the pitcher hits the stone, it's gonna be bad for the pitcher" - Sancho Panza 'Man of LaMancha'


Similar results would occur in my house.

And if you were a guest, and said it, I might suggest that you really weren't planning on staying long, were you?


----------

